# NE OH - 2014 8' BOSS Super Duty



## fortywinks

I've got a 8' Poly Super Duty purchased and professionally installed in November 2014. I would say very light use over these 5 years as I most often used my Jeep and Sport Duty. Also have the BOSS Caster Wheel set and controller that comes with it. The plow really is in excellent condition. Everything works. I'm out of the business after 12 years. I already have a full time job and the stress of trying to get time off to snow plow was getting a little much. Plus, I'm getting old! Whether you want a front line plow or as a backup this will certainly do the job.
































KB


----------



## fortywinks

Bumping this back up...


----------



## cwren2472

An asking price may help you get more interest


----------



## fortywinks

Updating the post with a price. Asking $3400 for the plow and BOSS caster set.


----------



## fortywinks

fortywinks said:


> Updating the post with a price. Asking $3400 for the plow and BOSS caster set.


New Price...$3K Includes 8' Super Duty Poly Plow, Controller, Caster Wheel Set, and Plow shoes if you want 'em. I never used the shoes so they are brand new. This plow was used very little so it is in excellent shape. You're probably saving over 2K than acquiring new. Thanks for looking.

KB


----------



## fortywinks

Post-Season Bump... nothing has changed with this listed item except price. I'm asking $1800 for an 8 ft Super Duty Poly Plow, Controller, Caster Wheel set, and I think I have the plow shoes in the garage. Like with original listing it is in excellent shape. I plowed my drive twice this year and still worked flawlessly. I typically store it in my brother's shop and neither one of us wants to do that again this year so it's currently sitting in my garage taking up space. I'm in NE Ohio near Cleveland. Let me know if you have interest. Thanks for looking.

KB


----------



## fortywinks

SOLD October 1st. Admins can you assist with removing this listing? Thanks.


----------

